# Cigars are a scam?



## GUTB (Oct 24, 2016)

Time to just open up to the truth.

There is no flavor except tobacco and ash from a cigar. Except for POSSIBLY a small number of people with a gifted sense of smell/taste.

People can't keep their story straight on whether the flavor of a cigar comes from smelling or tasting. Most likely due to the fact they are only pretending to taste things besides tobacco and ash.

People who are into perfumes talk about the smell. People who are into cigars just talk about cigars -- and sports, cars, etc. Cigars just seem to be a tool for completing men's self-image?

Likewise, cigar reviews are full of bs. Claiming to taste nuances, when in reality you can only taste tobacco while your mouth is coated in smoke ash.

Am I wrong about any of this?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep..pretty much everything. I don't worry about "self image". You can ask anyone I know. I could give two squirts what people think of me. 
As for tastes I've smoked most of my life and have very limited taste buds, but I still get pepper, leather, earth. The basics.

Some people never get it. I'll go with the assumption that you could be one of them.

Sounds like you're just bein a jaggoff and don't really care about the answers of the people on here any way. 

Unlike most people i won't be rude . I invite you to stick around, read real reviews by real people. Blue collar, white collar, and no collar... 
If you can't do that in a non antagonistic way then I'd advise you to find another forum.



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

GUTB said:


> Time to just open up to the truth.
> 
> There is no flavor except tobacco and ash from a cigar. Except for POSSIBLY a small number of people with a gifted sense of smell/taste.


Methinks you're smoking it backwards. Lit end goes AWAY from your mouth. You shouldn't be TASTING any of that ash.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

GUTB said:


> Cigars just seem to be a tool for completing men's self-image?


And the women?



GUTB said:


> Am I wrong about any of this?


In the interest of noob lurkers wondering this, I'll bite. Yes, you're wrong. Every cigar has a different flavor, otherwise there wouldn't be so many kinds, with sales on each blend. People taste different things in each blend, and the reviews are our way of expressing the closest discernible flavor. It's not actually a hazelnut we're tasting, it's something that reminds us of hazelnut, reminiscent of hazelenut.

If coffee tastes different between types, if wine tastes different, beer, why wouldn't tobacco? Come on now.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

I'll take the high road here and just try and be informative: saying something tastes like "tobacco" is way too broad. Tobacco can taste like a lot of different things. You can smoke leaves from different parts of the plant, you can grow tobacco in very different environments and you can treat tobacco in many different ways once it's been harvested. A maduro tastes vastly different than a Connecticut. To say there is one "tobacco" flavor is like saying there's only one kind of pepper or mushroom. 

Now, some people get a bit too heavy handed with their taste comparisons. I've never tasted dried plums with a slight lemon zest and a hazelnut finish. But cigars can be reminiscent of other smells and tastes. At the end of the day, cigars just taste good to some people. Talking about their nuances is just a fun way to compare one cigar from the other.

On the other hand, there are some people whose taste buds just can't pick up on much of anything, which might be true for you. Or, you've only smoked gas station cigars. That would explain why it tasted like "tobacco and ash" much like a Marlboro Red might taste like death and an ashtray.

Before you start spamming cigar forums, I'd go to your local cigar shop and buy a New World or a Nica Libre. They're not expensive. Smoke on of those and see if it doesn't taste a bit like chocolate.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I might be inclined to think that you're either a new smoker or, a troll. I'm hoping a new smoker. Introduce yourself in the new members introduction thread and, give us some background. Hopefully this forum can help shed some light and, help you find Some joy in cigars. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Smoking cigars 2+ years. Never done any reviews but smoke alot of different cigars.. Why you might ask? because the all TASTE DIFFERENT. Some are good to me and some are blahh.Never tasted any ash though..


----------



## Dentedcan (Jan 15, 2016)

I rarely get some of the flavors described but SOME I can definitely pick up. 

I do tend to have cigars I like and cigars that I guess you would consider falls in the "tobacco tatse" category. 

Best thing is if you don't like em don't buy em 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Kidvegas said:


> Never tasted any ash though..


You never go ash to mouth :vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> You never go ash to mouth :vs_cool:


   All I thought of was Clerks.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

7/10. Not great but a decent effort considering we don't get too many around here.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

GUTB said:


> Time to just open up to the truth.
> 
> There is no flavor except tobacco and ash from a cigar. Except for POSSIBLY a small number of people with a gifted sense of smell/taste.
> 
> ...


I know, right? It's like those self-proclaimed "audiophiles" who claim they can tell the difference between headphones and cables and such. Well, you know the type I mean, don't ya' @*GUTB*? Bunch of 'em over at reddit and superbestaudiofriends.org (though I see some of 'em got banned for being jagoffs). I mean, I just hear music. How anyone can claim to hear higher-highs or lower-lows... just magnets and cones and wires; all the same. What a scam!

Then again, what if they're right? What if the people who can't tell the difference between good headphones and crappy ones, or cigars, really are idiots?

[/sarc]


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Then again, what if they're right? What if the people who can't tell the difference between good headphones and crappy ones, or cigars, really are idiots?
> [/sarc]


***


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

So about the image thing... I am at a point in my life where I have never cared less what people think of me. And if they are a scam then I'm very curious why I seem to love them so much because I definitely do get flavors that are not just- "tobacco and ash"
So go troll somewhere else.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

I have to say, my first dozen cigars or so I had a very similar feeling, to an extent. To be honest, I still can't tell a huge difference between many brands. Strength I can definitely tell, but subtleties like chocolate, hazelnut, etc ? Not a chance. But that doesn't mean I don't think they exist...... I simply don't have a palate developed enough yet to pinpoint those nuances. Presuming this isn't an exercise in trolling (and I like to try and give the benefit of the doubt to anyone I don't know), I think reading the various threads on this forum will be really informative for you, and hopefully give you some ideas of what to try next. In any case, welcome to Puff


----------



## GUTB (Oct 24, 2016)

Yes I am a new cigar smoker. No, I didn't form these observations by having one cigar. I've smoked several: ACID Kuba Kuba, La Flor Dominica Ligero, and something that was supposed to taste like mocha that I forget the name of. The following I have but have yet to smoke:

New World by AJ Fernandez
Arturo Fuente Flor Fina
Kentucky Fire Cured

As we can see, these are not gas station products.

Of those I've smoked, only the ACID had any kind of taste beyond "burnt plant smoke", but this seems attributed to the very sweet wrapper oil that get into your mouth.

People exclusively talk about "taste" of cigars. But then, the guy from cigarobsession puts out a video about how people don't taste cigars, but smell them, so you have to try retrohaling. Okay. Retrohaling resulted in no smell at all, just the sensation of warm smoke going through my sinuses. Is my sense of smell just broken? Well, considering I can pick out at least the key notes from my perfume collection (I'm into sensory hobbies) I think it works reasonably well. When I smoke a cigar, all I get is my mouth coated by cigar smoke "taste". There is a harsh, bitter "tingle" front he smoke that I guess people might be able to pretend being "spice". Some other guy recommended brushing your teeth 15 minutes before having a cigar -- tried, and nothing changed.

It's true that I'm an audiophile. That's an expensive hobby. Less than $100 to try smoking cigars is nothing IMO. I don't see how they are relevant to one another -- except I do note that most people listen to music that they feel they identify with rather than simply to that which makes them feel good.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

It's not for everyone.
I've met people who don't like chocolate, bourbon, sex, leather or roller coasters.
I've learned to tolerate diversity by understanding and appreciating other people's views. It's given me a clear view of the world and I've overcome barriers in social, educational and work environments.
I've learned a lot about life and other cultures by respecting diversity, not shitting on them.
All are welcome here at Puff. Welcome to share, ask questions and participate appropriately.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

You need to try some smokes that have rested a little. I am fairly new to cigars also. My primary source of sticks has been from my B&M. It wasn't until a kind member sent me some rested sticks that I truly realized that RH matters in a cigar. Stuff straight from the store or truck don't quite have the flavors a rested stick does. I noticed that several different brands had similar tastes and flavors when I started and the only thing that was flavorful was a infused smoke. I don't like acids due to the potpourri like smell. If your into perfumes this one probably grabs your attention. Go get a Java maduro, mint or latte and see what you think. I can assure you cigars have a definite flavor profile. Cigars are meant to be relaxing and enjoyable. Stop critiquing them and enjoy them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

GUTB said:


> Time to just open up to the truth.
> 
> There is no flavor except tobacco and ash from a cigar. Except for POSSIBLY a small number of people with a gifted sense of smell/taste.
> 
> ...


Wow New Member with Two Post, I wonder when they even bothered to join a Cigar Forum. As Apprently they hate Cigars.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

GUTB said:


> Time to just open up to the truth.
> 
> There is no flavor except tobacco and ash from a cigar. Except for POSSIBLY a small number of people with a gifted sense of smell/taste.
> 
> ...


First off, Welcome to the forum there is a ton of good info here if you are interested enough to stick around.
As for your statement above, yes you are wrong about most of it.
1. I am not a super taster or a foodie, I have participated in blind tastings and was able to identify 3 out of 6. This would not be possible if your statement were true.
2. Smells and tastes are closely related. IMO the 'flavor' comes from both.
3. Yes I like to talk about cigars with people who feel the same, that's how I learn and why I'm here. As for my image, I don't smoke to impress anyone.
4. As with anything there are a lot of people who simply like to here there self speak, there is also a certain amount of literary license involved. I do know people who can pick up a random unbranded cigar and tell you what kind of wrapper it has, sometimes even what the binder is.
Someone already mentioned that the 'rh' of your cigars has an affect on the taste, something else that will cause a bitter smoke is your cadence, try to slow down a bit and see if that helps any.
Good luck and hope to here more from you.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

GUTB said:


> It's true that I'm an audiophile. That's an expensive hobby. Less than $100 to try smoking cigars is nothing IMO. I don't see how they are relevant to one another...


-== The Point
o('')o​
...has nothing to do with cost. It has everything to do with you spewing naïve judgements contrary to the acquired knowledge of experienced cigar enthusiasts in a rude and dismissive manner. It's insulting! And it is trolling, which we do not tolerate here.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

If you're actually curious and serious about this, next time you have a smoke cut it and try some pre-light draws. Taste the wrapper and draw in while breathing through your nose and distinguish the flavors you get. You should get lots of flavors and then after you light and begin to smoke see what you can/can't pick up on, it should help. If there weren't nuances in flavors there wouldn't be a scotch or wine industry in the world.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

My money is on a combination of your palate being too sensitive and the cigars being overly humidified.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Rondo said:


> I've met people who don't like chocolate, bourbon, sex, leather or roller coasters.


This is a gem. Might have found my new signature here.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I know, right? It's like those self-proclaimed "audiophiles" who claim they can tell the difference between headphones and cables and such. Well, you know the type I mean, don't ya' @*GUTB*? Bunch of 'em over at reddit and superbestaudiofriends.org (though I see some of 'em got banned for being jagoffs). I mean, I just hear music. How anyone can claim to hear higher-highs or lower-lows... just magnets and cones and wires; all the same. What a scam!
> 
> Then again, what if they're right? What if the people who can't tell the difference between good headphones and crappy ones, or cigars, really are idiots?
> 
> [/sarc]


Many years ago I worked for several high end stereo shops. I also worked for Bose for awhile. Unfortunately, I was a young guy with a limited budget. I couldn't afford the extremely expensive professional grade audio gear that I was around during my work day. So the audio gear I had at home sounded like crap in comparison. Yes, you develop a sensitive ear when you spend a lot of time around that stuff. 
I've only been back into cigars for about 7 months now. I haven't developed the palate for cigars that some old timers have. But, even I have experienced a wide variation in the taste of various cigars.


----------



## GUTB (Oct 24, 2016)

Okay, I just smoked the Arturo Fuente Flor Fina. Some observations:

1. The wrapper was of a lighter color and it had a sharp, somewhat complex sweet smell -- in perfume terminology, I would call that the "top note". I couldn't identify it with anything though. Is that the smell of sweet tobacco plant? None of that sweetness was present in the smoke.

2. It was the first cigar I felt like smoking all the way through.

3. The burning tobacco / smoke ash "taste" was present throughout, although it significantly disappeared in the last 30-40% of the cigar. What do I mean by this? Imagine eating something that is super hot spicy -- all you taste is hot peppers, which ends up tasting like dirt.

4. After finishing the cigar I got a little light-headed. Is this the effect of nicotine? I'm a non-smoker.

Okay guys, some questions:

Do any of you guys chain smoke this stuff?

I smoked it until there was about 1.5 inches left, and I felt it was getting a little too hot. Is that a normal stopping point?

Do I need to deaden my palette to the burning smoke "taste"? Are there any good premium cigars I can get a box of to "practice" this? 

Also, I've just now started to feel hungry a little queezy...ugh.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Joe Sticks said:


> Many years ago I worked for several high end stereo shops. I also worked for Bose for awhile. Unfortunately, I was a young guy with a limited budget. I couldn't afford the extremely expensive professional grade audio gear that I was around during my work day. So the audio gear I had at home sounded like crap in comparison. Yes, you develop a sensitive ear when you spend a lot of time around that stuff.
> I've only been back into cigars for about 7 months now. I haven't developed the palate for cigars that some old timers have. But, even I have experienced a wide variation in the taste of various cigars.


Sarcasm. Irony. Written tongue-in-cheek.

The guy fancies himself an expert audiophile (easily revealed by a quick Google of his handle) and leaves a trail of condescending postings on the subject. So the analogy was meant to show him that his lack of knowledge of cigars is no different than that of people he is so quick to disdain when it comes to audio gear.


----------



## GUTB (Oct 24, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Sarcasm. Irony. Written tongue-in-cheek.
> 
> The guy fancies himself an expert audiophile (easily revealed by a quick Google of his handle) and leaves a trail of condescending postings on the subject. So the analogy was meant to show him that his lack of knowledge of cigars is no different than that of people he is so quick to disdain when it comes to audio gear.


I don't get the analogy. I'm an audio subjectvist, which makes me an "audiophool" who pretends to hear things according to the objectvists. Being banned from reddit (low end audio) just means the students who spend less on their entire system than I did on just my headphone cable (Moon Audio Black Dragon v2 - $260) don't like me is just class warfare and nothing to do with the merits of audio. Being banned from SABF (mid end audio) just means Marvey can't stand someone being popular and/or doesn't fit into his clique of hanger-on oribters which has nothing at all to do with audio. As a subjectvists, I should be in here claiming that only $50 cigars are any good -- right?

I put a question mark in the title because I'm willing to be proven wrong. I didn't spend $60 on some test cigars just to troll the community. I didn't spend $250 on a 75ml bottle of MDCI Invasion Barbare because I wanted to feel superior to guys who buy cologne at the pharmacy -- but because it makes that mass consumer junk smell like chemical garbage in comparison. I promoted $1000+ hi-fi headphones because I can't in good conscience go around and big up mid-fi and lo-fi products when I knew how good real hi-fi sounds.


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

I think there is a lot of confusion for new smokers about cigar reviews. When Brian Glenn, or whoever, says the cigar has coffee notes, I think new smokers think it's going to taste like a DE Java. In reality it's more of a "If I had to describe it, this is the best way"


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

.

well i have always thought the RATERs were a scam - i mean calculating down to the tenth decimal place on the "flavor" scale always struck me as stupid

on the other hand this IS a good time to praise our OLFACTORY system because smell is as much a "taste" sensation as any of the other sensory systems we have - ever been in a real ITALIAN deli with things hanging from the ceiling and fresh cheese being grated from the wheel and noticing sauces cooking and peppers being sliced ? ......... your nose "tastes" even before you put anything in your mouth

BEFORE i start a stick i do rinse my mouth with club soda or just cold water and i have come across notions to the effect mornings are better than other times to identify flavor and maybe you should try that

IF what you are opining is TRUE then here is a test - leave a stick out to get really dry and stale and see how far you can smoke it - or simultaneously put a dab of a foreign substance on the wrapper (say olive oil) and light it and see how far you get before you taste something objectionable - the residual differences will be good vs bad

[as an aside i once had my daughter open a bottle which was OFF and the "learning experience" was the wine could be drunk BUT now you know what OFF tastes like (JUST like knowing rancid olive oil) and thus could identify good from bad]

and curiously you make no mention of FLAVORED sticks and i don't know if you lump those into the same category - a JAVA mocha would be practically improbable NOT to taste since you can lick the taste even before you light it

frankD


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

.


the OTHER comment i would make is like certain ART one must have some experience with it and notice nuance and make assumptions and observe things that must be learned to be seen

i may not detect leather because i've never chewed leather and i certainly do not detect MOST of what the raters claim are "standard" tasting notes but then again i have never aligned myself with what they claim to detect - not that i don't think they can do it - maybe they can - it's just that since i can't what a rater claims has no effect on me

NOT that i don't experiment - PLUMP CIGARS HUMID - is still a top page google search topic

frankD Member posted September 29, 2011 03:09 PM
.

yes

plump humid cigar
plump cigar humid
cigar humid plump
cigar plump humid
humid plump cigar
humid cigar plump

all yield the same FIRST PLACE reference to a topic here for the last few years

kinda silly but it has survived the algorithym police for quite a while now

puff

puff


frankD


however that whole "humid humidity vs dry humidity" episode DID NOT END WELL HERE - but that's another story for another time

.

Posts: 4301 | Registered: May 28, 2010


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

GUTB said:


> I put a question mark in the title because I'm willing to be proven wrong.


That's not at all what the tone of your posts suggest. People don't have an issue with you having trouble picking out flavors in cigars, they have an issue with you acting condescending and suggesting that your experience with smoking a few cigars trumps their decades of experience.

As others have stated, you'll get exactly what you describe if you smoke too "hot." You're forced to smoke hot if your cigars have too much moisture because they won't stay lit otherwise. It's super common and difficult to do anything about for new smokers unless you just want to sit on the cigars you bought for a few months before you even start smoking.

I found it does take a while to get the technique down. It's not like most other consumables where you can just eat/drink with a relatively clean palate and get 80% of the experience. You have to manage the heat, which means managing the moisture content, how hard you puff and how often you puff. It's taken me a while to really figure it out. It's not that it takes forever to enjoy any parts of a cigar, it's that I'm getting better and better at enjoying more of the cigar. It sounds like you've started to figure it out a bit for yourself.

My experience is that leaving 1 1/2" of cigar left is pretty normal. It tends to vary a lot. I'll usually have anywhere from 1/2" to 2" left before it gets to that point.

The queasiness and lightheaded feeling is normal. It is the nicotine. I haven't found it to be addictive. Smoking on a full stomach helps.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

No Trolls allowed here! Please go back under the slimy rock you came from!!!

What a JERK!!!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

frankD said:


> .
> 
> the OTHER comment i would make is like certain ART one must have some experience with it and notice nuance and make assumptions and observe things that must be learned to be seen
> 
> ...


Still smokin cigars in the shower are ya..lol..you never fail to make me laugh.

Never tightened the strings in your baseball glove with you teeth? That's how I know what leather tastes like. NOT from gnawing on an old shoe like most people would expect.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

.

RONDO: I've met people who don't like chocolate, bourbon, sex, leather or roller coasters.
AMS417: This is a gem. Might have found my new signature here.

i second

however there are "people" who might have combined ALL FIVE (5) and i would really like to meet THEM !


frankD


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Cigar smoking is not for everyone. I recall being given a first Cigar by a neighbor about 55 or 60 years ago. It was a White Owl, and I got ill. I think I was 10 or 11 at the time, and knew there must be smoking to the Cigar Mr. Gal lotto smoked, as he was alway calm during his smoking. 

About 18 I gave it a wirl again, and got hooked after a few good Cigar.


----------



## Pescador11 (Sep 28, 2016)

GUTB said:


> Okay, I just smoked the Arturo Fuente Flor Fina. Some observations:
> 
> 1. The wrapper was of a lighter color and it had a sharp, somewhat complex sweet smell -- in perfume terminology, I would call that the "top note". I couldn't identify it with anything though. Is that the smell of sweet tobacco plant? None of that sweetness was present in the smoke.
> 
> ...


I am going to respond to this post but a few observations first.

I read a lot of the posts on this site before joining and posting. I educated myself. I made sure the folks on here were the kind of folks I wanted to engage with and that there interactions were helpful and not just a bunch of junk. I joined because you can see these are good people with a common interest who help out the new guys and even the veterans if the need arises. Do not get me wrong I do not agree 100% with every statement but as a whole it is a good place to share and gather information.

Tact goes a along way. If you are really interested in learning about cigars and smoking them it might help if you do not attack the hobby right off the bat. Introduce yourself, ask some questions, be constructive.

Now to this particular post. I will start with your 4 points then move to your questions. Keep in mind I am newer to this then a lot of my fellow puffers.

#1 Different tobaccos have different attributes. I am guessing the sweetness you are smelling is from this particular wrapper.
#2 You must of liked something if you smoked it all the way through.
#3 I think your referring to the pepper flavor a lot of people mention here and the "dirt" is what folks describe as a earthy flavor. But all palates are different.
#4 The light headedness is from the nicotine. Make sure you are not Inhaling it into your lungs. Do not smoke on an empty stomach. Retro-haling is probably not suggested as a beginner. I have tried it a few times with mixed results.

Now to your last questions:

I do not think anyone chain smokes cigars. It is not something you do in 5 minutes and light up another. Some have 1 or 2 a day and a lot of us have just a few a week.

The stopping point depends on the smoker and the cigar. 1.5 inches is not bad. Some smoke it to the nub. Keep in mind you should be smoking these fairly slow. It keeps the cigar cooler. I think the general consensus is 1 set of puffs every 60 seconds give or take.

You do not need a box of premium cigars to deaden your palette. Go online and buy a sampler and see if you can find one you like. It will also help you identify the tastes of the different cigars.

These are my opinions. Some of the more veteran guys probably have some better insight. It might also help if we had more information. How are you storing the sticks, humidity level, how you are lighting, cutting, and how fast you are smoking them. This info and some info about yourself in the new members introduction forum would be a good start.

This is a community based around a common interest. When you start your first post by questioning and attacking that common interest you will not be welcomed with open arms. Just some food for thought. I am done rambling now.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

GUTB said:


> Okay, I just smoked the Arturo Fuente Flor Fina. Some observations:
> 
> 1. The wrapper was of a lighter color and it had a sharp, somewhat complex sweet smell -- in perfume terminology, I would call that the "top note". I couldn't identify it with anything though. Is that the smell of sweet tobacco plant? None of that sweetness was present in the smoke.
> 
> ...


-I'm just simple minded. 
-Slow down on your smoke. Your hot boxing the thing. You shouldn't chunk it at 1.5" due to it being hot. 
-People do chain smoke them. 
-Light headed and sick to your stomach is due to the nicotine. Slow down, find a sweet drink to go with the cigar. Try sprite, it works wonders and helps cleanse the pallet.
-I don't know you but you sound like someone who goes full on stupid with something. What I mean by this is you have jumped in to cigars with both feet and cant seem to figure them out. You can search to your hearts desire about them and its all going to come down to what you like. This isn't a full bore hobby. Its not for everybody.
-Want some flavor try a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero .


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

This thead is got some great advice for the "New Cigar Smoker", I would suggest a trip to some on line site that have a good explaination of how Cigars Taste, and how strong Cigar are.

Gas stations were, drug stores, and mini markets for the most part do not sell quality Cigars. They sell with their cigarette source has available. Thus you get a bunch of less desirable sticks.


Places like CI Cigar Dot Com, Neptune, and other have inexpensive stick you can buy one, five or a box. Experimentation is the key to finding stuff you personally like.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Only on suday after church lol

You never go ash to mouth








[/QUOTE]


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

csk415 said:


> I don't know you but you sound like someone who goes full on stupid with something.


This was my initial thought, so besides all aforementioned, read a bit before spitting on something we all like and love.
Personally, it took me over a year before I even decide to join a forum. But I read a bunch on how to smoke, hot to light, do's and don't, about kinds of tobaccos and how they grow and I learn something new every day.

Respect people here or you won't be welcome.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

GUTB said:


> 1. The wrapper was of a lighter color and it had a sharp, somewhat complex sweet smell -- in perfume terminology, I would call that the "top note". I couldn't identify it with anything though. Is that the smell of sweet tobacco plant? None of that sweetness was present in the smoke.


Was the smell before or after you lit it? It is likely just the natural smell of the wrapper.



GUTB said:


> 3. The burning tobacco / smoke ash "taste" was present throughout, although it significantly disappeared in the last 30-40% of the cigar. What do I mean by this? Imagine eating something that is super hot spicy -- all you taste is hot peppers, which ends up tasting like dirt.


I think that's a harshness usually associated with overly-humidified cigars, combined with your noob palate. Get your cigars to a lower rh and let them rest for a month or two, and I bet they smoke much better for you.



GUTB said:


> 4. After finishing the cigar I got a little light-headed. Is this the effect of nicotine? I'm a non-smoker.


Yes, that's nicotine. Drink some soda or eat something sweet, the sugar will help counteract the nicotine kick.



GUTB said:


> Do any of you guys chain smoke this stuff?


Yes, I only smoke about twice a week, but I will sometimes smoke two in a row. Many guys will smoke 2-3 in a row, especially when playing golf or poker or something that allows them to smoke for long periods of time.



GUTB said:


> I smoked it until there was about 1.5 inches left, and I felt it was getting a little too hot. Is that a normal stopping point?


Yes. Some will slow their puff rate and gently smoke the cigar all the way until their fingers burn, but many people stop at that point.



GUTB said:


> Do I need to deaden my palette to the burning smoke "taste"? Are there any good premium cigars I can get a box of to "practice" this?


No particular cigar is going to help desensitize your palate, that just takes time and experience. I would recommend perhaps looking into milder cigars and work your way towards those with a fuller flavor profile.



GUTB said:


> Also, I've just now started to feel hungry a little queezy...ugh.


That's also the nicotine effect; try drinking a root beer or cream soda with the next smoke and see how it goes.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

GUTB said:


> Yes I am a new cigar smoker. No, I didn't form these observations by having one cigar. I've smoked several.


The Gurkha Black Dragon was made for guys like you. Enjoy.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> The Gurkha Black Dragon was made for guys like you. Enjoy.


Im thinking those acids @Ams417 sent to me would also be his smoke of choice. Wish I didn't give them away. Actually had a guy that wanted them. Probably got re-rolled if you know what I mean.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

csk415 said:


> Im thinking those acids @Ams417 sent to me would also be his smoke of choice. Wish I didn't give them away. Actually had a guy that wanted them. Probably got re-rolled if you know what I mean.


Never smoked one but my girls love them and those God forsaken java mint. I have infused in one humidor and coffee flavored sticks in another. And I've never tried either one.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow...just wow! A man signs up to a Cigar Forum to tell other members that the hobby they subscribe to is a big scam....that's pure trolling, antagonist, bad manners and just plain stupid. How would you like it if the membership were to critique your wife/girlfriend/boyfriend et al. and flat out say their fugly and shouldn't go outside because it might scare the rest of humanity. I am never surprised at the dumb things people have to say just so they can get a rise out of others and then act like they are grownups.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a suggestion for the OP:









(Not my picture)

Try vaping an e cigar. No burnt tobacco.

I think you can get them in cherry cool aid flavors. Should be perfect for you.


----------



## BaconandEggs (Jun 4, 2016)

Smoke the Drew Estate Javas or Tabaks! You'll get coffee/ chocolate taste. If you don't taste the coffee or chocolate, you'll at least smell the coffee/ chocolate in the smoke.

I usually give my beginner friends flavored Acids to start out & they are like "OOOOOOH I didn't know cigars could taste like this". So maybe smoke a few more flavored Acids then gradually go to mild cigars.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

We don't seem to get trolls here often, but when we do, it always backfires magnificently (and sometimes hilariously). These people must truly believe that we're gonna clamor for that low-hanging fruit.


----------



## Funnybookadam (Oct 19, 2016)

Rondo said:


> It's not for everyone.
> 
> I've met people who don't like chocolate, bourbon, sex, leather or roller coasters.


Where did you meet these people, I'll be sure to avoid them! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Sarcasm. Irony. Written tongue-in-cheek.
> 
> The guy fancies himself an expert audiophile (easily revealed by a quick Google of his handle) and leaves a trail of condescending postings on the subject. So the analogy was meant to show him that his lack of knowledge of cigars is no different than that of people he is so quick to disdain when it comes to audio gear.


Yep - I understood where you were coming from Jack and agree with the points you've made.

I'm not an overly sensitive individual. Frankly, I care little how someone comes across. A stranger isn't gonna hurt my special snowflake feelings. But, coming into a forum of experienced people on any topic and saying (without that same level of experience) that they are full of $&!% and their area of interest is a scam - - is classless trolling.

There are ways of asking questions with tact. Its also more effective for getting useful answers.
If that's the real goal of the one asking.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

GUTB said:


> I don't get the analogy. I'm an audio subjectvist, which makes me an "audiophool" who pretends to hear things according to the objectvists. Being banned from reddit (low end audio) just means the students who spend less on their entire system than I did on just my headphone cable (Moon Audio Black Dragon v2 - $260) don't like me is just class warfare and nothing to do with the merits of audio. Being banned from SABF (mid end audio) just means Marvey can't stand someone being popular and/or doesn't fit into his clique of hanger-on oribters which has nothing at all to do with audio. As a subjectvists, I should be in here claiming that only $50 cigars are any good -- right?
> 
> I put a question mark in the title because I'm willing to be proven wrong. I didn't spend $60 on some test cigars just to troll the community. I didn't spend $250 on a 75ml bottle of MDCI Invasion Barbare because I wanted to feel superior to guys who buy cologne at the pharmacy -- but because it makes that mass consumer junk smell like chemical garbage in comparison. I promoted $1000+ hi-fi headphones because I can't in good conscience go around and big up mid-fi and lo-fi products when I knew how good real hi-fi sounds.


Are you really that dense ?

There are people who would think you a fool for wasting money on expensive toilet water and a scam artist for selling way overpriced headphones that are nothing but a hype driven scam. They would also call you a pretentious poser.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> ... it backfires magnificently (and sometimes hilariously).


HA!!!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Never smoked one but my girls love them and those God forsaken java mint. I have infused in one humidor and coffee flavored sticks in another. And I've never tried either one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


He cracked open the package and snorted it like it was the 80's. Damn things smell like a fat bowl of potpourri. They are horrible. Walked around the rest of the day thinking everybody was wearing my grandmas perfume. As for the Javas........ Not going to lie one bit. I like the maduro and mint. My wife loves the smell of them which is why I still smoke them. Those are the only infused sticks I'll smoke. She is coming around to non infused aromas.

Edit... Ok I lied a little. I also like the Nub cafe line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

As a person with ample audio engineering/mixing experience and training, who can also hear as high as 21,000 hz, after a certain point you are simply blowing money. There is no way that perfectly flat response headphones made with the most ideal components known should cost anywhere near 1,000 dollars. That's profoundly-diminishing returns in action. As per cables that cost hundreds of dollars, which includes but is not limited to "directional cables", strictly snake oil. Don't buy a cheap cable that will pick up interference; run your audio cable perpendicularly if it has to go across or near a power cable, and you're gold (unless you use gold-plated cable, in which case you have opted for durability over signal transmission).

I just thought you should know.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Talking about Scams, here is a good one. The last trip to the ER down the street to have my other halfs heart put back in normal rhythm cast 9200 Bucks. That was for 90 minutes in the ER, (2) EKGS, The ER Doctor, couple of blood Test, an IV, And last one Drug to put her Heart back into normal rethum.

Wonder what the bill would have been if the hospital was not a "Non Profit".


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bpegler said:


> I have a suggestion for the OP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that was yours it would probably be aged enough that it runs on vacuum tubes.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

Judging by the title of this thread, I'm surprised it's actually made it this far.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've made stupid statements before and was given a chance to redeem myself. I once asked if Cubans were all hype..so if I can come back from that we should give the op a chance at redemption.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> I've made stupid statements before and was given a chance to redeem myself. I once asked if Cubans were all hype..so if I can come back from that we should give the op a chance at redemption.


You asked honestly. You didn't just declare CC's all hype without first-hand knowledge. Sort of a trademark of yours, I notice!








Still waiting for the OP to grasp at that chance of redemption.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

UBC03 said:


> I've made stupid statements before and was given a chance to redeem myself. I once asked if Cubans were all hype..so if I can come back from that we should give the op a chance at redemption.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I think that many cigar smokers try a "Cuban" while on vacation in the Caribbean, and find out that they're awful. Of course the cigar was a fake, and terribly over humidified, but that was their only experience. So they go home and tell their friends that Cubans are just hype. Completely understandable.

Other good BOTLs learn from their local tobacconists that the cigars from Cuba used to be great, but now are surpassed by NCs. Again, since they trust the local shop owner, they understandably believe that this must be true.

But the OP was just laying out some bait. A bit different, imho. Like going on a watch forum and saying that Rolex is no better than a Timex. Just a post to get things stirred up.

It really is a shame, since there are so many spectacular cigars. He'll never get to enjoy a Padron, or a 20 year old Montecristo, or a freshly rolled custom cigar from one of the great Havana rollers.

Being a troll is an empty experience.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ya Jack. Before I asked that question I was content puffing my lfds and UCs. 
Don't ask me the last time I put a lighter to an NC , cause I won't remember. If I remember correctly YOU paved this road I'm on..and for that I thank you my friend.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> Talking about Scams, here is a good one. The last trip to the ER down the street to have my other halfs heart put back in normal rhythm cast 9200 Bucks. That was for 90 minutes in the ER, (2) EKGS, The ER Doctor, couple of blood Test, an IV, And last one Drug to put her Heart back into normal rethum.
> 
> Wonder what the bill would have been if the hospital was not a "Non Profit".


EKG- 20$ each
Blood tests- $100
IV kit- $20
IV medicine-$40
Knowing what drug to use for the situation so that your wife can go back home in normal sinus rhythm- $9000!


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I've made stupid statements before and was given a chance to redeem myself. I once asked if Cubans were all hype..so if I can come back from that we should give the op a chance at redemption.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I gave 8 year at about 300 hours a year volunteering at a public shooting range as a safety person. Never was asked any dub questions by customers, even what the started off say this maybe a dumb question.

My standard answer was there are No dumb questions, just dumb accident because a dumb question was not asked. After eight year I was amazed at some of the questions people asked.

On my watch we never had a serious accident, cut cuts and a few bruses. But nothing where anyone got hurt bad.

Worst accident was a guy who left a can of Coca Cola open, and a bee flew in unbeknown to hem. He went to take a drink, and the bee sound him on the inside of his mount. He yelled realizing what happen when the bee was on the ground infront of its victim. He said I am highly allergic to bee stings. We called rescue, they decide he need to be in a ER ASAP. He left the range in a in a chopper headed to the local trauma center.

Weird accident that we use as a warning to other with open soda can bottle to cover em up when not attented.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

This thread was epic. Easily as entertaining as the first episode of season 7 of TWD.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

selpo said:


> EKG- 20$ each
> 
> Blood tests- $100
> 
> ...


This is no joke. Wife's cousin went to the ER the other day with stroke symptoms. Hate to hear what the TPA shot is going to cost him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

not quite as epic as putting borax in your humidor to prevent beetles @Cigary @curmudgeonista ... remember that ????


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

not all the details but ya

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Ya Jack. Before I asked that question I was content puffing my lfds and UCs.
> Don't ask me the last time I put a lighter to an NC , cause I won't remember. If I remember correctly YOU paved this road I'm on..and for that I thank you my friend.


I bet your wallet doesn't thank me so much! >


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I wouldn't know..neither my wallet nor my credit cards are speaking to me right now...in fact I think they're filling charges for abuse. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTB (Oct 24, 2016)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> As a person with ample audio engineering/mixing experience and training, who can also hear as high as 21,000 hz, after a certain point you are simply blowing money. There is no way that perfectly flat response headphones made with the most ideal components known should cost anywhere near 1,000 dollars. That's profoundly-diminishing returns in action. As per cables that cost hundreds of dollars, which includes but is not limited to "directional cables", strictly snake oil. Don't buy a cheap cable that will pick up interference; run your audio cable perpendicularly if it has to go across or near a power cable, and you're gold (unless you use gold-plated cable, in which case you have opted for durability over signal transmission).
> 
> I just thought you should know.


It sounds like you've never heard hi-fi audio.

I just tried the New World, and it had much less of the hot ash taste, but I couldn't take it for more than 20 minutes -- it was wholly unpleasant. The tobacco shop lady said that these cigars were super popular and they constantly sell out of them. BTW, they had a walk-in humidor room with humidifier misting the area -- how can I tell if a cigar is "over-humidified"?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

GUTB said:


> It sounds like you've never heard hi-fi audio.
> 
> I just tried the New World, and it had much less of the hot ash taste, but I couldn't take it for more than 20 minutes -- it was wholly unpleasant. The tobacco shop lady said that these cigars were super popular and they constantly sell out of them. BTW, they had a walk-in humidor room with humidifier misting the area -- how can I tell if a cigar is "over-humidified"?


It's a great smoke. You should try it again properly acclimated..If you're smoking them directly from the b&m or rott, they're to wet. Ask your tobacconist at what % they keep their humi . I'm my opinion anything over 65 is too wet. But 70+ is unsmokable. Bad burns, sour taste, and a waste of hard earned cash.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> Talking about Scams, here is a good one. The last trip to the ER down the street to have my other halfs heart put back in normal rhythm cast 9200 Bucks. That was for 90 minutes in the ER, (2) EKGS, The ER Doctor, couple of blood Test, an IV, And last one Drug to put her Heart back into normal rethum.
> 
> Wonder what the bill would have been if the hospital was not a "Non Profit".


One time we were out and my mother in law was watching our kids. She calls us hysterical saying the older one (about 5) was delirious and we need to come home to take her to the emergency room right away. We did that and ended up spending about an hour in a half waiting, all the time our daughter getting better because the Tylenol was kicking in, saw a doctor for about 5 minutes and were sent home. Later we got a bill for $1400.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

GUTB said:


> It sounds like you've never heard hi-fi audio.


Hmm, nah, nope. I've sat in studios and listened on dozens of headphones of various types, some designed for flat, unbiased sound response, some high end consumer cans, listening to tracks that went on the radio. Same goes for monitors, A-B'ing between high end consumer monitors and flat response monitors that run in the thousands. I used to run Benchmark and Solid State Logic (Alpha Link) converters, which cost thousands just for the A-D/D-A conversion; no preamp. I had a 1980s Soundcraft Delta console, which is renowned by many as the cleanest, simplest solid-state preamp circuitry available. I know the difference.

Bonus street cred, I have spent countless hundreds of hours developing VST audio plugins, often using straight up assembler code. As it turns out, using advanced math to precisely manipulate digital audio requires an impeccable understanding. Some of my software was used in songs you may have even heard.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

garublador said:


> One time we were out and my mother in law was watching our kids. She calls us hysterical saying the older one (about 5) was delirious and we need to come home to take her to the emergency room right away. We did that and ended up spending about an hour in a half waiting, all the time our daughter getting better because the Tylenol was kicking in, saw a doctor for about 5 minutes and were sent home. Later we got a bill for $1400.


The same Non Profit Hospital is involved in another "SCAM" a guy I know did his X-Ray Tech training in part at the same facility. He mention when he interned where they do invasive procedures. It is their practice to double charge for item that have a billing code. Say a procedure pack is used. The pack is charged for but say the pack contain Xylocane as part of the pack. A seperate charge is created for the Xylocane becaue there is a billing code for it.

I heard the story and sad when you finished traing you should have turn the facility in for Billing Fraud. Her said it would have come back to him some how, and ended hisd career.

BID SCAM


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> You asked honestly. You didn't just declare CC's all hype without first-hand knowledge. Sort of a trademark of yours, I notice!
> View attachment 94337
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure he stepped into a big pile and he knows it.....redemption is not always a sure thing but it does kick start the process..guess we'll see.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Pretty sure he stepped into a big pile and he knows it.....


I'm not too sure about that. Making snotty remarks to @*Amelia Isabelle* isn't the smartest thing you can do. I thought she'd tear him a new one. But she showed remarkable restraint... this time! I wouldn't continue to poke that bear, though, if I were the OP.


----------



## GUTB (Oct 24, 2016)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Hmm, nah, nope. I've sat in studios and listened on dozens of headphones of various types, some designed for flat, unbiased sound response, some high end consumer cans, listening to tracks that went on the radio. Same goes for monitors, A-B'ing between high end consumer monitors and flat response monitors that run in the thousands. I used to run Benchmark and Solid State Logic (Alpha Link) converters, which cost thousands just for the A-D/D-A conversion; no preamp. I had a 1980s Soundcraft Delta console, which is renowned by many as the cleanest, simplest solid-state preamp circuitry available. I know the difference.
> 
> Bonus street cred, I have spent countless hundreds of hours developing VST audio plugins, often using straight up assembler code. As it turns out, using advanced math to precisely manipulate digital audio requires an impeccable understanding. Some of my software was used in songs you may have even heard.


I doubt you've listened to any hi-fi headphones. Audio monitors are another topic but I doubt you could call any of them hi-fi either (in the speaker world the top units range from over 20k). My current reference system "only" costs about 4k. I own the HE-6 and TH900, which are 1k each...the TH900 was 1.3k when it was new though. The HE-6 is a high end planar magnetic, and the TH900 uses proprietary bio-cellulose drivers. There is a cost associated with that kind of technology. I'm positive that anyone in this thread who've never heard anything beyond the audio section of Best Buy listened to my system -- nevermind true high-end systems in the 10s of thousands of category -- they would faint.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I subscribed just to watch the S#!t storm that's sure to follow that last remark.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> I subscribed just to watch the S#!t storm that's sure to follow that last remark.


Dudes a troll. Coming into a cigar forum and bashing cigars and the enthusiasts here, and proclaiming himself to be an audio expert. Guy probably lives in his grandmothers basement on a cot.


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

Why do you feed the troll then?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm just glad I can hear anything over the voices in my head..They drowned out the "sounds"... 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pescador11 (Sep 28, 2016)

I wanted to give this guy, the OP' the benefit of the doubt. I even wasted my time answering some of his questions. Clear case of a social inept person. His first post had the line "Cigars just seem to be a tool for completing men's self-image?" Continually mentioning how much he spends of Audio equipment and his expertise and his general I am right you are wrong attitude says to me he is compensating for something. I am going with the living in his grandmothers basement comment and a few other short comings.


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

I can guarantee you that you have no idea what "Hi-Fi" sounds like. Believe me. I'm the Alpha when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

@*Amelia Isabelle* - Have at him...


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

bozoo said:


> Why do you feed the troll then?


What else am I going to do at work?



MyFatherFan said:


> I can guarantee you that you have no idea what "Hi-Fi" sounds like. Believe me. I'm the Alpha when it comes to this stuff.


Man on man. Getting the popcorn ready.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Man on man. Getting the popcorn ready.


Everything is better out of context. :surprise:


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

bozoo said:


> Why do you feed the troll then?


Not feeding, just baiting. Strictly for research purposes. You don't like science or what?


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

I do love science - just haven't noticed any scientific research at this point. My bad. Please, go on.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Naw, Skyrim taught me that trolls aren't worth the effort. I've had my entertainment for the day, you should see the other guy. I just got back from putting 200 rounds downrange with my new Glock. No misfeeds or problems of any kind in sight (not that I expected any). No hot brass down my bra. People were leaning in to watch me fire avg. 1-2 shot/sec, and still drilling the shit out of my targets @ 30 feet. All while wearing high-heel leather booties. The barrel was red hot by the time I was done "practicing".

Sorry to disappoint. But I'll save the get out of jail free card for the next time I "get in trouble"


----------



## Funnybookadam (Oct 19, 2016)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Naw, Skyrim taught me that trolls aren't worth the effort. I've had my entertainment for the day, you should see the other guy. I just got back from putting 200 rounds downrange with my new Glock. No misfeeds or problems of any kind in sight (not that I expected any). No hot brass down my bra. People were leaning in to watch me fire avg. 1-2 shot/sec, and still drilling the shit out of my targets @ 30 feet. All while wearing high-heel leather booties. The barrel was red hot by the time I was done "practicing".
> 
> Sorry to disappoint. But I'll save the get out of jail free card for the next time I "get in trouble"












Being from England, being in Memphis in May was my only time ever holding a gun. Didn't get to shoot it though. Sorry for the off topic post 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Naw, Skyrim taught me that trolls aren't worth the effort. I've had my entertainment for the day, you should see the other guy. I just got back from putting 200 rounds downrange with my new Glock. No misfeeds or problems of any kind in sight (not that I expected any). No hot brass down my bra. People were leaning in to watch me fire avg. 1-2 shot/sec, and still drilling the shit out of my targets @ 30 feet. All while wearing high-heel leather booties. The barrel was red hot by the time I was done "practicing".
> 
> Sorry to disappoint. But I'll save the get out of jail free card for the next time I "get in trouble"


Actually, that should do nicely!

And likewise sorry to disappoint, but regardless of what it said the card is not transferable and limited to this thread only! See edit.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

*snaps finger* I almost had it


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

amelia isabelle said:


> naw, skyrim taught me that trolls aren't worth the effort. I've had my entertainment for the day, you should see the other guy. I just got back from putting 200 rounds downrange with my new glock. No misfeeds or problems of any kind in sight (not that i expected any). No hot brass down my bra. People were leaning in to watch me fire avg. 1-2 shot/sec, and still drilling the shit out of my targets @ 30 feet. All while wearing high-heel leather booties. The barrel was red hot by the time i was done "practicing".
> 
> Sorry to disappoint. But i'll save the get out of jail free card for the next time i "get in trouble"


pics!!!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

MyFatherFan said:


> I can guarantee you that you have no idea what "Hi-Fi" sounds like. Believe me. I'm the Alpha when it comes to this stuff.


Fck Yeah!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Funnybookadam said:


> Being from England, being in Memphis in May was my only time ever holding a gun. Didn't get to shoot it though. Sorry for the off topic post
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you find yourself in Las Vegas, NV USA - hit one of the "tourism" gun ranges, where you can shoot all kinds of stuff including full autos.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Fck Yeah!


Wish I knew what the hell yunz guys were talkin about... Just got new batteries for my Walkman if that means anything.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Naw, Skyrim taught me that trolls aren't worth the effort. I've had my entertainment for the day, you should see the other guy. I just got back from putting 200 rounds downrange with my new Glock. No misfeeds or problems of any kind in sight (not that I expected any). No hot brass down my bra. People were leaning in to watch me fire avg. 1-2 shot/sec, and still drilling the shit out of my targets @ 30 feet. All while wearing high-heel leather booties. The barrel was red hot by the time I was done "practicing".
> 
> Sorry to disappoint. But I'll save the get out of jail free card for the next time I "get in trouble"


Good shooting. Some ranges frown on rapid fire. Hope yours isn't one. As long as rounds go down range and your safe, who cares what you wear. Glocks are great guns. Never had a issue with mine either. Also didn't shoot reloads or lead rounds through it. Keep her or him clean and it will serve you well. Now I can't get this Tomb Raider image out of my head. Thanks a mil.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Couldn't resist....


----------



## GUTB (Oct 24, 2016)

MyFatherFan said:


> I can guarantee you that you have no idea what "Hi-Fi" sounds like. Believe me. I'm the Alpha when it comes to this stuff.


What's your reference system?

I just got in a Macanudo Gold Label that I ordered from JR Cigar. How am I supposed to tell if it's properly humidified? It seems firm but still yields to pinching without crunching.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

csk415 said:


> Good shooting. Some ranges frown on rapid fire. Hope yours isn't one. As long as rounds go down range and your safe, who cares what you wear. Glocks are great guns. Never had a issue with mine either. Also didn't shoot reloads or lead rounds through it. Keep her or him clean and it will serve you well. Now I can't get this Tomb Raider image out of my head. Thanks a mil.


I fired as quickly as I could line up my sights, I didn't fire once without them aligned. I don't think any of them even came close to missing the target paper. I hope nobody thought I was being reckless, but my lane was right in front of the glass, so the employees could see me operatin'. I kicked ass. I'm definitely switching to 147gr though, I don't dig the supersonic crack of 124.

Just got done cleaning and lubing it, will continue to do so every time I fire it. They have an AK47-tier reputation for firing under the most disgusting of conditions, but I'm not going to put it to the test!



SoCal Gunner said:


> pics!!!


I tossed them. Didn't think about it. Next time I go, I'll post my range photos.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

GUTB said:


> What's your reference system?
> 
> I just got in a Macanudo Gold Label that I ordered from JR Cigar. How am I supposed to tell if it's properly humidified? It seems firm but still yields to pinching without crunching.


What's you humidor set at? I'll give you the formula for figuring it out..

You buy from b&m or get em rott..average rh 72.. Deduct 1% for every week or so stored in your box at 65%..so on average it takes 8 weeks from purchase to get to what I'd consider maximum smokable rh. I also prefer to let them rest for extra month minimum to settle into that rh.

I keep my ncs 63-65, ccs 61-63. So I try to at least wait 6 months before smoking anything I buy.

The squeeze test is fairly unreliable. It could be rolled loose or tight. And the firmness will have nothing to do with rh level.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I fired as quickly as I could line up my sights, I didn't fire once without them aligned. I don't think any of them even came close to missing the target paper. I hope nobody thought I was being reckless, but my lane was right in front of the glass, so the employees could see me operatin'. I kicked ass. I'm definitely switching to 147gr though, I don't dig the supersonic crack of 124.
> 
> Just got done cleaning and lubing it, will continue to do so every time I fire it. They have an AK47-tier reputation for firing under the most disgusting of conditions, but I'm not going to put it to the test!
> 
> .


Bullets are like cigars. Have to try them all out until you settle on what you like. Glocks are the AK of the pistol world. They just work every time. This is no joke but see if anybody in your area carries frog lube. Check out the site. http://froglube.com/ pretty good stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

GUTB said:


> What's your reference system?
> 
> I just got in a Macanudo Gold Label that I ordered from JR Cigar. How am I supposed to tell if it's properly humidified? It seems firm but still yields to pinching without crunching.


Irrelevant. Not here to get in a dick swinging contest with you over audio on a cigar forum.

You have to have patience with cigars. They are like a fine woman that wants to be treated right. I know, this might be hard for you to comprehend so I'll put it simple for you. Pretend your cigar is an exclusive Hi-Fi system just created and if you use it before the end of 8 weeks it turns into a pair of skull candy headphones (these are great by the way).

Time is your friend. Not to fast - not to slow. You have to find the right rhythm with smoking it so that you achieve an even burn, prevent it from getting hot, and can relax and enjoy it for its worth.


----------



## Dentedcan (Jan 15, 2016)

Time to just open up to the truth.

There is no flavor except hot dog and bread from a hot dog. Except for POSSIBLY a small number of people with a gifted sense of smell/taste.

People can't keep their story straight on whether the flavor of a hot dog comes from smelling or tasting. Most likely due to the fact they are only pretending to taste things besides hot dog and bread.

People who are into perfumes talk about the smell. People who are into hot dogs just talk about hot dogs -- and sports, cars, etc. Hot dogs just seem to be a tool for completing men's self-image?

Likewise, hot dog reviews are full of bs. Claiming to taste nuances, when in reality you can only taste hot dog while your mouth is coated in bread.

Am I wrong about any of this?

c wut i did thur? (probably against the rules)

Go to a Harley Davidson forum and tell them that they are all a scam and HD is just an overrated bike that makes loud noises and makes them look manly.... probably would get a bigger reaction than here. Troll something that you can get some fun from at least.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Had some skull candy full metal jackets once. Lasted 2 years. Used them 40hrs a week for those 2 yrs. pretty dang good ear buds. Bought some monster buds when they died. Both sounded better than my kids Beats. Back to cigars. I like my smokes like I love my wife. Have to treat them like a woman likes to be treated. Wine, dined and caressed. Which means take it slow and hit all the good spots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Had some skull candy full metal jackets once. Lasted 2 years. Used them 40hrs a week for those 2 yrs. pretty dang good ear buds. Bought some monster buds when they died. Both sounded better than my kids Beats. Back to cigars. I like my smokes like I love my wife. Have to treat them like a woman likes to be treated. Wine, dined and caressed. Which means take it slow and hit all the good spots.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, on both the ear buds and cigar treatment.


----------



## GUTB (Oct 24, 2016)

MyFatherFan said:


> Irrelevant. Not here to get in a dick swinging contest with you over audio on a cigar forum.
> 
> You have to have patience with cigars. They are like a fine woman that wants to be treated right. I know, this might be hard for you to comprehend so I'll put it simple for you. Pretend your cigar is an exclusive Hi-Fi system just created and if you use it before the end of 8 weeks it turns into a pair of skull candy headphones (these are great by the way).
> 
> Time is your friend. Not to fast - not to slow. You have to find the right rhythm with smoking it so that you achieve an even burn, prevent it from getting hot, and can relax and enjoy it for its worth.


....if you think mass consumer junk-fi like Skull Candy is hi-fi, your reference system is probably an iPhone.

I bought a humidor and a Cigar Oasis humidifier for it. If I can't just buy cigars in a smokable state I guess I have no choice.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Sweet, let's see it. What humidor did you buy? That cigar Oasis can be a tricky bugger to dial in.


----------



## DonMerlin (Oct 26, 2015)

Just want to get in and watch.

op2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

GUTB said:


> ....if you think mass consumer junk-fi like Skull Candy is hi-fi, your reference system is probably an iPhone.
> 
> I bought a humidor and a Cigar Oasis humidifier for it. If I can't just buy cigars in a smokable state I guess I have no choice.


They're "smokable" but not at their best.

To put it in terms. Like the Wal-Mart ear buds I use compared to stuff you guys use. As you can hear the difference , you can taste the difference.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ams417 said:


> Sweet, let's see it. What humidor did you buy? That cigar Oasis can be a tricky bugger to dial in.


Ya they are..plus in small boxes(150s and smaller) they are overkill. But since it's already been purchased, be careful with it. They will over humidify in a heartbeat.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

GUTB said:


> ....if you think mass consumer junk-fi like Skull Candy is hi-fi, your reference system is probably an iPhone.
> 
> I bought a humidor and a Cigar Oasis humidifier for it. If I can't just buy cigars in a smokable state I guess I have no choice.


Kudos for sticking around. Maybe your not trolling. I will stay out of the HiFi discussion but pics of smokes and accessories are well received on puff. I'm probably not the only one that likes to see new things and what you have may be of interest to someone else.

I don't remember if you posted what flavors your after. To lazy to scroll back through right now and look. Check out the flavor wheel. Post up what your looking for and some of the well educated members will give you recommendations.


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

GUTB said:


> I bought a humidor and a Cigar Oasis humidifier for it. If I can't just buy cigars in a smokable state I guess I have no choice.


I'd ask more about storage in the accessories forum. Most find that some Tupperware and Boveda/Heartfelt beads both work better and are cheaper than most of even the least expensive humidors.

FWIW, I've found that at the lounge I visit occasionally the cigars nearest to the floor are at a much better RH for smoking than the ones up high. YMMV, of course, but it's worth seeing what you find at a local place before giving up on smoking for the next couple months.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I want saying you can't smoke wet sticks. I'm saying you don't get the true flavors until they've settled into a lower rh. I was a noob once. Smoked em straight from the b&m. Then I had a few extra and could let em sit. 

It's a process just like everything else. Learn as you go.

As for lower shelf. I keep my ccs on the bottom 2 shelves at 61-63, ncs at 63-65 on the next 3 shelves. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Dudes a troll. Coming into a cigar forum and bashing cigars and the enthusiasts here, and proclaiming himself to be an audio expert. Guy probably lives in his grandmothers basement on a cot.[/QUOTE]

Hey i live in Grandamas basement


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> Dudes a troll. Coming into a cigar forum and bashing cigars and the enthusiasts here, and proclaiming himself to be an audio expert. Guy probably lives in his grandmothers basement on a cot.


Hey i live in Grandamas basement[/QUOTE]

On a cot? Do you play Battlefield?


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Maybe the time has come to stop feeding what some think is a troll. Stop reply & let this thread die. JMHO


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Since any thread is improved with cigar pictures, here's the chocolate bar I'm smoking tonight:










Even a novice could pick up the cocoa notes in this beautiful custom roll. Very dark chocolate. Long finish. Heavy, creamy smoke.

Thanks to Alex in the Hotel Comodoro LCdH for rolling this, he has some of the best tobacco in Havana right now. He named this size the "Prince", it's about 6" by 60RG, with a short shaggy foot.

There are so many beautiful, complex smokes. In the hands of a great blender and roller, all sorts of flavors can and do emerge.

Enjoy your evening gentlemen and gentle ladies.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bpegler said:


> Since any thread is improved with cigar pictures, here's the chocolate bar I'm smoking tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks bigger.. It also looks freakin delicious.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

UBC03 said:


> It looks bigger.. It also looks freakin delicious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It's indeed freaking delicious. And it puts the lie to the OPs assertion that cigars are just a scam, without intense flavors beyond "tobacco".


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Thousandth post, hooray!



curmudgeonista said:


> I'm not too sure about that. Making snotty remarks to @*Amelia Isabelle* isn't the smartest thing you can do. I thought she'd tear him a new one. But she showed remarkable restraint... this time! *I wouldn't continue to poke that bear, though,* if I were the OP.





curmudgeonista said:


> @*Amelia Isabelle* - Have at him...
> 
> View attachment 94385


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Thousandth post, hooray!


Congratulations! Enjoyed your posts in this thread about shooting.

My favorite smells (besides great cigars) are gunpowder and wet dog. Love to swing a shotgun behind a well trained German Shorthair.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

bpegler said:


> Since any thread is improved with cigar pictures


In that case:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

They don't all taste quite this good, but...


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

finally found some of these online.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

WABOOM said:


> finally found some of these online.


Good find, I'm glad it made it through customs without any problems! :laugh2:


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yukoner said:


> In that case:


That view. Wish I had it while I smoked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

csk415 said:


> That view. Wish I had it while I smoked.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remember that when it's 60 below.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

csk415 said:


> That view. Wish I had it while I smoked.





UBC03 said:


> Remember that when it's 60 below.


Hahahaha, no. I was in Haines, AK for a weekend getaway in September which doubled as a cigar purchasing trip. Once I'm out of Canada for 48 hours or more I can bring back 50 cigars duty-free. Between my wife and me, that's 100 sticks :vs_bananasplit: Along with my take-home order I also bought an Oliva sampler box to smoke while there, which is what this particular smoke came from.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Here's a pic from two years ago in my Smart car at -40 degrees C, which happens to be where the Celsius and Fahrenheit temperature scales meet and cross over. And yes, it did start up, although was quite unhappy. Needless to say, no cigar smoking took place on this day or any day around it.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Remember that when it's 60 below.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk





Yukoner said:


> Here's a pic from two years ago in my Smart car at -40 degrees C, which happens to be where the Celsius and Fahrenheit temperature scales meet and cross over. And yes, it did start up, although was quite unhappy. Needless to say, no cigar smoking took place on this day or any day around it.


Touché. There's has to be jobs in all environments. I don't think I could handle it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Touché. There's has to be jobs in all environments.


Yes, steel smelting and bear hunting .


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Yes, steel smelting and bear hunting .


Bright side is the smelting will keep you warm. Heck with bears. They can climb trees.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yukoner said:


> Here's a pic from two years ago in my Smart car at -40 degrees C, which happens to be where the Celsius and Fahrenheit temperature scales meet and cross over. And yes, it did start up, although was quite unhappy. Needless to say, no cigar smoking took place on this day or any day around it.


Hold on a second. Are those ice crystals on the dash? INSIDE of the car????:jaw:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

This is some surrusly l33t trolling here. 14 pages based on what, 4-5 short, ignorant, and inflammatory comments? Y'all got sucked in like cheezburgerz to Chris Christy's gravity. 



You've unlocked the following achievements:

Numerous Outraged Responses!
Confusion "Is This Troll?" !
Off-Topic Rants!
Minimum OP effort!
A Request to "Close Thread"!


Still to come:

White-knighting to the rescue!
Ring-Gauge Dings!
MOAR attempts to "educate" you!
Forum Banishment!
Raging Incensed Response!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SeanTheEvans said:


> This is some surrusly l33t trolling here. 14 pages based on what, 4-5 short, ignorant, and inflammatory comments? Y'all got sucked in like cheezburgerz to Chris Christy's gravity.
> 
> You've unlocked the following achievements:
> 
> ...


You forgot what is happening now. Totally ignoring the original post and just taking it where we want. It's kinda like an abandoned building and we're the homeless squatters.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> You forgot what is happening now. Totally ignoring the original post and just taking it where we want. It's kinda like an abandoned building and we're the homeless squatters.


Don't forget the graffiti...


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Tactical ignoring.


----------



## Keiv (Oct 8, 2016)

Not sure what a ring-gauge ding is but, OP is just mad because my cigar is bigger than his




You've unlocked the following achievements:

Ring-Gauge Dings!

:vs_balloons::vs_balloons::vs_balloons:


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

I figure hijacking this thread is better than nothing. ^^^you can check that one off..


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Hold on a second. Are those ice crystals on the dash? INSIDE of the car????:jaw:


Yes, on the protective plastic in front of the gauge cluster. Anything below -40 degrees is also when the HVAC won't blow warm air unless you're driving. You can let it idle for hours and hours and it won't blow warm air. Even when driving, most cars won't go above 1/4 on the water temp gauge. My Smarts have oil pan heaters, a space heater under the dash, and a block heater. All of which plug into a 110V outlet on the outside of the house. Generally if it's this cold, I have to let them "warm" up for about 20min before driving off.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Here's the car parked outside a store. Temp, if I remember correctly, had dipped to -45 degrees C (-49 F).


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

how is it that smart cars only get 39 mpg when a a 5 spd Corolla gets 40? which part of that "smart"?


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yukoner said:


> Yes, on the protective plastic in front of the gauge cluster. Anything below -40 degrees is also when the HVAC won't blow warm air unless you're driving. You can let it idle for hours and hours and it won't blow warm air. Even when driving, most cars won't go above 1/4 on the water temp gauge. My Smarts have oil pan heaters, a space heater under the dash, and a block heater. All of which plug into a 110V outlet on the outside of the house. Generally if it's this cold, I have to let them "warm" up for about 20min before driving off.


Ah hell no. I'll take the swamp azz in summer over frozen twig and berries.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yukoner said:


> Here's the car parked outside a store. Temp, if I remember correctly, had dipped to -45 degrees C (-49 F).


I see your -45 and raise you 105. It was way to hot to be playing ball this day. All for a good cause. Fund raiser for local kid battling cancer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> how is it that smart cars only get 39 mpg when a a 5 spd Corolla gets 40? which part of that "smart"?


This is all subjective though. On "paper", lots of cars get lots of different fuel efficiency ratings. ALL of which are garbage, IMO. What I can tell you is this - the Smart can be driven around in city traffic for the same amount of mileage on a single tank of gas as any Subaru or Ford Focus on the same tank of gas. Difference is that the Smart's fuel tank is 40% smaller than those other cars. It's also not just gas, but all the other consumables. The tires are smaller, therefore less waste produced when old ones get discarded. It takes half the amount of oil as compared to a standard compact car. Etc etc. The overall "package" is what's more economical.



csk415 said:


> I see your -45 and raise you 105. It was way to hot to be playing ball this day. All for a good cause. Fund raiser for local kid battling cancer.


It's supposed to be about +85 F this week when I'm in Austin. Looking forward to that, can't lie.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yukoner said:


> It's supposed to be about +85 F this week when I'm in Austin. Looking forward to that, can't lie.


Not sure what the capitals avg temp is for this time of year. Where I'm at were 10deg above normal for this time of year. Not really going to complain but I am ready for some colder weather to get rid of the allergies and bugs. Wish I was closer to Austin so that we could have a smoke. Lots to do around there. Check out the bats. Its pretty cool. Guide to Bat Season in Austin


----------



## Robert Fouch (Aug 29, 2016)

Ive been smoking cigars for 25 years . I do think the scope of cigar flavors and differences among many brands is actually quite limited , frankly I get a lot more flavor nuances from good Virginia pipe tobaccos .I can take 10 of the best cigars on the planet and the flavors between them will all be incredibly similar .


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Not sure what the capitals avg temp is for this time of year. Where I'm at were 10deg above normal for this time of year. Not really going to complain but I am ready for some colder weather to get rid of the allergies and bugs. Wish I was closer to Austin so that we could have a smoke. Lots to do around there. Check out the bats. Its pretty cool. Guide to Bat Season in Austin


Bats ? Funny actually, we have bats here in the Yukon too. Last year when I came down (annual conference in Austin), I flew into Houston and drove to Austin. Not a bad drive honestly. Sucked at 3am tho when the flights home started at 7am-ish.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yukoner said:


> Bats ? Funny actually, we have bats here in the Yukon too. Last year when I came down (annual conference in Austin), I flew into Houston and drove to Austin. Not a bad drive honestly. Sucked at 3am tho when the flights home started at 7am-ish.


Yes, Bats. Has to do with how the underside of bridge is made. I think they are a bat from Mexico. Don't really remember. If your staying downtown it's not to far of a walk to the bridge. East Texas is beautiful. Make that same drive from Midland to Austin, you will swear to never come back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova5 (Mar 22, 2015)

Cigars are much like Whisky. A learned skill. There are innumerable nuances to each one than to discern them you need to experience them.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

This will sort of put us back on track. Stopped by my B&M to pick up a Java at the wife's request. Stepped into the walk in and noticed it was very humid and warm. Looked at his humidifier and it was sitting at 78. Usually it's at 72. Grabbed the stick told the weekend guy when i paid. So far it's smoking fine. Little on soft side with a loose draw. Wife likes it so alls good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

csk415 said:


> This will sort of put us back on track. Stopped by my B&M to pick up a Java at the wife's request. Stepped into the walk in and noticed it was very humid and warm. Looked at his humidifier and it was sitting at 78. Usually it's at 72. Grabbed the stick told the weekend guy when i paid. So far it's smoking fine. Little on soft side with a loose draw. Wife likes it so alls good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen something similar at a B&M I was at in the fall as well. I don't understand it, TBH. With technology where it's at and the ability to remotely monitor RH via smartphone, any B&M owner should be able to see when their humidity is dangerously high.


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

.


well having read and re-read the OP and other posts i conclude 1 ) i have heard a lot worse from those who think smoking cigars is nothing more than puffing on a dried out weed, 2 ) smoking cigars IS puffing on a dried out weed and 3 ) i like it ...........however, and we all have put up with this at one time or another, many others don't............for those who don't that's that.............i even have my mother, on occasion, nag me, so troll or no, the B O T L will indeed be persona non gratis to a segment of the population = period


frankD


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cant let this one die. Surely someone has some random thoughts that they need to post.

This post was forced. I could not prevent it. Hope you puffers have a great day. @Yukoner I hope this texas weather and cigars aren't spoiling you.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It's the circle of life bro.. Let it die. I think there's a do not resuscitate order anyway.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

people tend to forget that fertilizing in the fall can have a huge impact on spring time growth.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

WABOOM said:


> people tend to forget that fertilizing in the fall can have a huge impact on spring time growth.


And some times a scorched earth policy is acceptable..

As far as I'm concerned ,this thread should be burned and the fields salted.



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Just stumbled up on this, and I'm wondering how the hell this thread got so far. On the other hand I've not laughed this hard in a while, so thank you for not closing it after the first response.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Regiampiero said:


> Just stumbled up on this, and I'm wondering how the hell this thread got so far. On the other hand I've not laughed this hard in a while, so thank you for not closing it after the first response.


I try to give noobs a chance for redemption. If every thread ,where I said something stupid , got locked... Well, let's just say there wouldn't be much to read here.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Cant let this one die. Surely someone has some random thoughts that they need to post.
> 
> This post was forced. I could not prevent it. Hope you puffers have a great day. @Yukoner I hope this texas weather and cigars aren't spoiling you.


Raining today, but has been great otherwise. It sucks tho because I have a REALLY nasty cold that I'm guessing was made worse by my long flights on Monday. I'm kind of dreading tomorrow's flights home..... I had a Nub last night and could barely taste it because of how stuffed up I am. Ugh. Perks of having a toddler I guess, they bring home ALL the germs in the world from daycare.


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

GUTB said:


> Time to just open up to the truth.
> 
> There is no flavor except tobacco and ash from a cigar. Except for POSSIBLY a small number of people with a gifted sense of smell/taste.
> 
> ...


Hahaha dude, I;m not sure if you're actually serious or you're trolling here? LOL, what are you on dude? What have you smoked before? Even the cheapest sticks have some favor, premium sticks always have flavor and its not always the same it really depends on the blend etc. I have no idea where to start but the smoke you get in your mouth has a taste, this is what you taste. The last Cuban Cohiba I smoked was very grassy, citrus-sy it was an entire different experience compared to the other Cubans and non Cubans I smoked. The last Nicaraguan cigar I smoked had a very nutty profile at the first puffs it tastes like fresh grass. Maduro cigars taste pretty sweet as in sugar sweet because this is literally what you will taste.

Saying "when in reality you can only taste tobacco while your mouth is coated in smoke" is kinda lame thats like saying tobacco is tobacco and it all tastes the same which is totally wrong dude, there are different strains, tobacco from region X wont taste the same as tobacco from region Y. And you have fermentation of the tobacco which affects the flavor profile of the tobacco, and lets not even start about the blends used in cigars.

It's the same with marijuana, so many strains they all taste different. Lemon Haze tastes literally like lemon, Blue Berry Haze tastes like blue berry, its the smoke you're tasting. It's all marijuana right but they all taste different.

And no I don't smoke to look cool, I smoke because I enjoy cigars so much. I love it when I still have that earthy after taste in my mouth. If you actually think that cigar smoking is a typical "men hobby" you're totally wrong. There are many women who enjoy cigars. I found your post very offending.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

The OP hasn't logged in since 10/27/2016..... Not sure we're going to be seeing them back anytime soon.....


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

It's not every day that we see marijuana tasting references!


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Yukoner said:


> The OP hasn't logged in since 10/27/2016..... Not sure we're going to be seeing them back anytime soon.....


Never know... Let's test the waters...

HI-FI is the biggest gimmick ever. Over priced electronics to make you feel like you are buying something superior.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MyFatherFan said:


> Never know... Let's test the waters...
> 
> HI-FI is the biggest gimmick ever. Over priced electronics to make you feel like you are buying something superior.


I'm gonna give you such a smack...


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Guys & Gals, just remember, when it comes to the OP, you can't fix stupid!


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Guys & Gals, just remember, when it comes to the OP, you can't fix stupid!


I went back to the original post.

Damned, I didn't realize someone could have a negative ring gauge rating. First time I saw that.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> I went back to the original post.
> 
> Damned, I didn't realize someone could have a negative ring gauge rating. First time I saw that.


You didn't realize it because they usually don't hang around long enough for people to notice. Usually a couple [email protected] comments then go troll somewhere else.


----------



## KelsoChris (Dec 5, 2016)

*Really*

So you get on a Cigar forum and your one and only post is that its a lie. Your probably an anti smoking Nazi that feels that the world should change simply at your whim. Not going to happen! It's funny that one of the first responses was from a female who took offense that this was a mans only hobby. The OP was probably a woman who is ticked at guys sitting around enjoying themselves and thinks its disgusting. Who cares what you think if you post and run.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm surprised this thread hasn't gotten deleted already. Obviously the op just felt like trolling that day, and therefore had no interest to return and discuss. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

We left it up , like when they lined the streets with heads on pikes. It was a warning to other trolls to just keep walkin. 


or we just forgot about it..lol


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Regiampiero said:


> I'm surprised this thread as gotten deleted already. Obviously the op just felt like trolling that day, and therefore had no interest to return and discuss.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Something about turning lemons into lemonade comes to mind...and then adding tequila and salt.


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

I enjoy reading over this thread from time to time. Seeing how the OP started adding cigar questions into his post to stay relevant was cute because he never addressed rhetoric to his own posts.

So, this thread is like London Bridge with heads at the entrance (history is rusty)? In that case let's pin it to the newbie section!


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

I smoked my first cigar about 4 years ago and I was in the same boat where all cigars tasted the same pretty much the same. Wasn't until this year where I really got into it. I travelled out of the USA and smoked some Cubans for the very first time and my pallet opened up getting loads of flavors out of every cigar. Then I smoked a cao Brazil and I was blown away with the flavor. I am also keeping on top my stoags insuring that they are always fresh as apposed to when I first started when I didn't even know what a humidor was.


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

KelsoChris said:


> The OP was probably a woman who is ticked at guys sitting around enjoying themselves and thinks its disgusting. Who cares what you think if you post and run.


Because they don't have the nerves to say it right in your face when you're smoking. So instead they will complain anonymously on a cigar smoking forum. They actually really believe that cigars taste like how their smoke smells like.


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

I take EXTREME exception to your suggestion that cigar smokers have a low self image. Even though I have abnormally small hands, I always smoke the longest cigar available, REGARDLESS of the scorn heaped upon me by bullies LIKE YOU! In short, I believe it is time to nip this phallacy in the bud.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I didn't read all 18 pages, but I think OP must be involved with Gurkha....


----------



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

Everyone's taste buds are differant, some pick up everything and some people don't. That's why recommending cigars to try is a hard one as my favourite smoke may not be for the next guy and so on. I love the smell of a cigar more then the taste but For me a cigar is a time for me to chill relax and enjoy something I have an intrest with, I love smoking cigars but I also love collecting them and respecting the person who hand made mine (I have machine made ones too but the machines don't get my respect lol). Saying cigars are a scam is a little harsh to say as people have differant taste, it's like wines some people know all the difference to them but ever glass I have they all taste the same but I don't say it's a scam I just say wine drinking isn't for me but ale is lol


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Let's face it guys, the OP is right... but for all the wrong reasons. Cigars make you want to spend $5, $10, $20 or more for a bunch of rolled up leaves that you just can't wait to incinerate. And then what? The better they are the more they make you want to do it all over again! >


----------



## konut (Jan 16, 2016)

Of course cigars are a scam! Everything is a scam! This is why I have become a breatharian and live in a cave.


----------

